# 12 weeks old puppy - biting getting worse and growling and barking with it



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just curious? Is he on a regular schedule of eating, playing and napping during the day? Are you all home with him all day? Are you working on obedience training yet with a leash and a collar? It sounds like you need to keep a diary of his schedule - just leave a notebook out on the counter and write things down over the course of a day. Make note of when he naps, how long he's in his crate on his own, when you all play and when you train, when he eats etc. Make note of when he has his outbursts. It does sound like sometimes he gets over-tired or just too wound up and is acting up like a naughty toddler. Try to make sure he's getting plenty of nap time to avoid him getting over tired. Puppy biting is normal and it needs to be dealt with by redirecting and distracting with toys and as he gets older you may need to get a littler more 'disappointed' sounding with his corrections. I wouldn't recommend yelling at him, the loud voice may excite him more. Make your voice deeper and more like shocked disappointment rather than yelling.

Also, you've discovered that GOlden puppies have prey drive, they chase whatever moves so they can pounce on it and "kill it". This is an inborn instinct. The idea is to work on teaching him things to help him have good self control and avoid running and moving quickly when he's wound up. As you discovered, it's not a good way to calm the puppy down. Make sure you have a stuffed animal or a towel when you play with the puppy to put in his teeth instead of your skin. 

Get the training classes scheduled asap, the help of a good trainer will get you all on track.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Your puppy is just being a puppy. Just train him, patience needed.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

This is just a phase that golden retriever puppies go through unfortunately. They are incredibly mouthy and try to bite everything including hands, feet, arms, legs... etc. If I remember correctly it starts getting better around 14-16 weeks. So you have a few more weeks. 

For timid puppies, a high pitched yelp or "OUCH" and then turning your back and completely ignoring for a minute might work if you're consistent and do it every time they bite. For a more confident puppy (sounds like you probably have one of those) it may require lowering your voice by several octaves and making yourself appear big (stand up straight, square your shoulders, hands on hips) and sternly telling him "NO! STOP!" and then ignore him or immediately pick him up and turn him on his back to lay belly face up on your thighs until he calms down and stops struggling. 

Basically, keep correcting him. It's all about managing this behavior without completely loosing your patience with the little guy. Try to remember that it's just a phase, he's just a baby and does not understand appropriate behavior with humans yet. He'll probably be much better in 3-4 weeks with consistent correction. 

One of my friends was absolutely convinced that there was something wrong with her first GR puppy at the same age and thought she couldn't keep her because she had small children and the puppy was crazy and biting. Thankfully the phase passed before she could find another home and she had the sweetest, best GR for many years.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who has responded. its comforting to know that this is a phase and will pass. We have puppy classes booked from Oct 1 - i would have loved to start now but didnt get round to booking this in until now and have missed all the Sept slots near me. and poor pup gets car sick so i dont want to drive him too far.

Our pup is for life and we love him so much - but i also do worry if there is something wrong that we are doing that is leading to his behaviour. Its good to know that in a few weeks it will pass. 

I have noticed that he kicks off when we are on the sofa and watching TV - its like he feels he is missing out. so we broke the rule about not letting him on the sofa - but thats made it worse. rather then sitting with us - he tries to bites us off the sofa now.  i know thats not at all ok and at the time its not nice at all - but its funny when i think back about it. 

We had a trainer come in and talk to us on Monday as well - and he has given us tips and also reassured us. we are doing more 5 mins walks 2 or 3 times a day and that helps. i think the sleeping is a very good point. He only goes inthe crate for sleep at 9pm. during the day he just sleeps around the house and as a result he wakes up if we are around - which we are all the time. that may be why he is snappy too. and then there are times in the evening when he is over excited and runs like crazy around the house and then jumps on and bites. unfortunately when the episodes happen ignoring is no longer working - he just tucks right in. so we try to get him into the kitchen and leave him there to calm down. there isnt a way to get him into the cage as he is biting us all over and we want him to happy getting into the cage in the evening for his night time sleep. But should we look at putting him in the cage during the day?

he is on a schedule for eating and 5 mins walk. but not for the sleeping and his training at the moment is minimal as we dont really know how to do that. we are teaching him sit and down and come with treats - but its about 2 or 3 mins whenever he is calm. 

i have bruises and torn skin on my arms - i am hoping that is normal too? and that i dont need to get medical help for it.

Thanks again for everyones responses! xx


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi!! I have a 12 week old (she'll be 13 weeks tomorrow) and this is like a playbook from our day! 

I've found my Lana is extra nippy/mouthy when she is either a) hungry b)tired c)over excited/aroused. 

Just this morning, she climbed up a stack of pillows to get onto my bed while I was sleeping (that weird twilight where you're sleeping but sorta waking up) and she spooked my cat who was on my pillow and she climbed over me and immediately pounced on my head and grabbed a mouthful of my hair and started jerking it (like playing tug). So I opened my eyes to basically this.... 





When I finally distracted her from my hair (thankfully!) she decided nothing tastes better than my arm! And I spent like 5 minutes shoving my bedspread in her mouth to spare my skin as I woke up. 

For the couch, a huge trick for us has been to hold a chew toy so she has something to do while we sit on the couch together. Antler, nylabone, cheese stick, etc, something for her to focus on while we sit quietly and 'settle'

Also, idk about other owners, but we for real put Lana in the play pen during the day for a nap. I can tell when she's getting over tired and grumpy so I give her pets and we practice "go to crate" or "mount up" and then she gets treats and a puzzle toy and I walk away. After a bit she'll go to sleep and wake up in a few hours acting much better.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

He really should be spending time in his crate when you can't watch him. Use treats to lure him in. Hide a few tiny treats in his crate when he's not looking so that every time he steps foot in there, something good happens. Most Goldens are very motivated by food and you should not be using your larger size to wrestle him into the crate, he is going to grow too fast and that method simply won't work. Luring him with food and then closing the door behind him is a good way. Try to choose a good time when you know he should be feeling sleepy and ready to nap. If you have special chew bones or a kong with some frozen plain yogurt or banana in it, that could be a special reward that he only gets in the crate. It's really important to have a dog who will accept going into a crate if necessary. Training as a puppy is best. Since he is still a baby he should still have scheduled naps. You would not let a human child wander around the house and sleep wherever he wanted, think of a puppy the same way. You schedule nap time for when you know he needs some rest and put him in the crate. He needs to learn to be crated sometimes. This should happen every day - it may help him rest more and not be cranky or overly tired. Plus it gives you a nice break, like a play pen or crib for a baby - you know if he is in his crate he is safe and you don't have to worry about a potty accident or him chewing on a lamp cord or a table leg or a wall.

There are lots of videos on you tube to help you practice teaching your puppy. 





https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF26FD559887E7EA4

I suspect your puppy needs more physical exercise. 5 Minute walks 3 times a day are not enough. Nature walks in the woods, swimming, playing in a baby pool, digging in a sand box, going and meeting new people - take him to a public library or to a neighborhood kids dance studio or karate studio and have him 'sit' and let kids give him a treat, keep him on leash and work on his obedience skills, these are all things that will engage him and tire him. They will make him less wild in the house if you make sure he gets out in the world for a while every day. If you have any friends with very nice young dogs who have had their shots, try to arrange a puppy play date. Wrestling with another young dog will be wonderful for him if you supervise and keep it to about 20 minutes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is totally normal Golden puppy behavior. He is playing with you the way he would play with other puppies. You are not causing it, and he is NOT being aggressive, he is playing. If you yell, he thinks it's fun, if you run from him it's a game. 

To curb biting you, keep lots of toys all around and when he starts this pick up a toy and physically push it in his mouth and encourage him to play with it. When he does play with the toy, praise him and play with the toy more. 

This is normal, and you do need to redirect him to toys and chew bones. Say "no bite", then put a toy in his mouth, when he takes it tell her good boy. If he is being really bitey, pick him up and put him in the crate or a puppy pen for a few minutes. He may be over tired and need a nap sometimes when he gets this way.

If you don't have a crate or a puppy pen, you should get one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You will unfortunately earn some cuts and scrapes from puppy teeth until he learns not to do that. It shouldn't need medical attention. Just one of the costs of raising a baby puppy.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Such a cute video. THanks for sharing! your 13 week old is tiny compared to my 12 week old - is it a US v UK difference? Or perhaps in the video your little one is younger? Good to know we are going through this together. xx


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

nolefan said:


> He really should be spending time in his crate when you can't watch him. Use treats to lure him in. Hide a few tiny treats in his crate when he's not looking so that every time he steps foot in there, something good happens. Most Goldens are very motivated by food and you should not be using your larger size to wrestle him into the crate, he is going to grow too fast and that method simply won't work. Luring him with food and then closing the door behind him is a good way. Try to choose a good time when you know he should be feeling sleepy and ready to nap. If you have special chew bones or a kong with some frozen plain yogurt or banana in it, that could be a special reward that he only gets in the crate. It's really important to have a dog who will accept going into a crate if necessary. Training as a puppy is best. Since he is still a baby he should still have scheduled naps. You would not let a human child wander around the house and sleep wherever he wanted, think of a puppy the same way. You schedule nap time for when you know he needs some rest and put him in the crate. He needs to learn to be crated sometimes. This should happen every day - it may help him rest more and not be cranky or overly tired. Plus it gives you a nice break, like a play pen or crib for a baby - you know if he is in his crate he is safe and you don't have to worry about a potty accident or him chewing on a lamp cord or a table leg or a wall.
> 
> >> thanks for this. Today i decided to take your and others advice and threw in the tasty fake bone into the cage every time he got bitey - and it really was great. after he had his fun he did whine - but i ignored it - and then he slept for a while and when he came out he was a good boy. still tries to do a bite if possible but not the aggressive kind. now i need to get all others in the house onboard with this. has worked two times today. hope its a regular thing. he isnt takng long naps in the crate yet. he still prefers to do that at my feet when i am on the sofa. but will train him some more on it today and tomorrow. thanks again to everyone on this tip - i thought it might be cruel to put him in the cage during the day - but it really is good for him and me and kids!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

nolefan said:


> He really should be spending time in his crate when you can't watch him. Use treats to lure him in. Hide a few tiny treats in his crate when he's not looking so that every time he steps foot in there, something good happens. Most Goldens are very motivated by food and you should not be using your larger size to wrestle him into the crate, he is going to grow too fast and that method simply won't work. Luring him with food and then closing the door behind him is a good way. Try to choose a good time when you know he should be feeling sleepy and ready to nap. If you have special chew bones or a kong with some frozen plain yogurt or banana in it, that could be a special reward that he only gets in the crate. It's really important to have a dog who will accept going into a crate if necessary. Training as a puppy is best. Since he is still a baby he should still have scheduled naps. You would not let a human child wander around the house and sleep wherever he wanted, think of a puppy the same way. You schedule nap time for when you know he needs some rest and put him in the crate. He needs to learn to be crated sometimes. This should happen every day - it may help him rest more and not be cranky or overly tired. Plus it gives you a nice break, like a play pen or crib for a baby - you know if he is in his crate he is safe and you don't have to worry about a potty accident or him chewing on a lamp cord or a table leg or a wall.
> 
> There are lots of videos on you tube to help you practice teaching your puppy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVAD3ZcpTVM
> ...





mylissyk said:


> This is totally normal Golden puppy behavior. He is playing with you the way he would play with other puppies. You are not causing it, and he is NOT being aggressive, he is playing. If you yell, he thinks it's fun, if you run from him it's a game.
> 
> To curb biting you, keep lots of toys all around and when he starts this pick up a toy and physically push it in his mouth and encourage him to play with it. When he does play with the toy, praise him and play with the toy more.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We had a crate and pen - but within 2 weeks our pup jumped over it and so it was of no use after that. Based on your note and those of the others on this thread - i have put him in his crate 2 times today and its worked out well. Its been a great help mentally too to know this could work well for all of us. xx


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Sorry for the tons of replies folks - i didnt know how it worked and thought each message would be indented within the original note. hope they all make sense. Two quick pics. one of Ladoo at his 9th week.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Laddoo is very cute!! Love his smile  We love getting puppy photos to see!

The restriction on exercise time is really for putting him on a leash and making him walk or run with you on cement or a hard surface. That is it. He needs time outdoors to run and play and explore the world. 

If you are fortunate enough to live in an area with access to greenspace, take advantage. Off leash hiking and chasing a soccer ball around are wonderful for him and don't need to be restricted, when he's had enough he will take a break. It's when you put them on a leash and make them walk on a super hard surface that is not good for long amounts of time. If you don't have a safe place to play, you can purchase a long line of nylon cord from a hardware store attach a clip to the end - about 30 feet long - use that to keep him safe but give him some freedom. Then you can go places like a church yard or soccer fields or other places to play where there won't be other dogs. Practice "puppy ping pong" - two family members sit 50 yards apart and each person has a bag of small treats. Call him back and forth in an excited happy voice and reward him with a tiny bit of treat when he comes. This helps work on recall and also burns some energy. 

As he gets older, he will sleep less and also have more energy. Doing things like swimming and practicing his obedience, playing games with him, will help him use up that energy and it won't hurt him.

The more you do with him, the better off he will be. Puppies are sponges, they learn so much. Just like children, you want your small children who are too young for school to still be going places and doing things. Even a trip to the grocery store is a chance for a baby to learn - they learn to sit nicely in the cart, they see bright colored vegetables and fruit and you tell them the names for everything, they see friendly strangers and people say 'hi' to them and wave. They learn new things everytime they are exposed to new situations. The same applies to a puppy. You want to be creative and think of things to do with him to see and hear new things. Always take a bag full of tiny treats and make him feel that secure that he is safe with you and he will learn good things. Anywhere that you wouldn't see stray dogs who might be unvaccinated is a good possibility of a place to take your puppy to learn. Take toys with you as well as treats. Help him learn what you expect of him. It will take a commitment and several months of work , just like with people, but you will be surprised how smart and quick your puppy is to learn if you really make a huge effort to work with him every day for the next year or two. He will get through this, just keep working with him.


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you. Will try a lot of these out. I never noticed before - but after getting a dog i have come to realise how very dog unfriendly shops in London are. In Paris I see dogs everywhere - cafes, shops, malls, restaurants - not at all the same in London. I took him to Pets at home (a pet store with lovely friendly staff) and we had a good 30ish mins there visiting other dogs, rabbits, children and adults. And then i invited myself and Ladoo to a friends house who as a very calm dog  - just to see how they get along. Poor old dog was attacked by a small pitball about 3 years ago and she hasnt gotten over it - so we took it very carefully and about 10 mins was all we spent saying hello. He loves roaming around in our garden which has a lot of plants and bushes which he likes to explore in. But again, our trainer said to only let LAddo out to do his business and then back in until he is more trained up. so after your note i am balancing it out a bit more. went out and played in the garden for a bit and let him explore for a while and then got him back inside. 

He is totally adorable and we love him to pieces. We are learning together and this forum is wonderful.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is so cute, and I love the name!


----------



## Ladoo (Aug 12, 2018)

I just wanted to provide an update: since taking on the advice from this forum it’s been great. There are times when Ladoo wants to bite but we are proactive and alert and just find other toys to play with or take him to his quiet place till he calms down. I do get the odd scratch from his teeeth once a day but it’s not like it was last week. We bought some flavoured bones and I started off only giving it to him in the cage and then closing the cage but he gets so upset and then prefers not to get in the cage for the bone at all as he realises he will have to stay in for a while. So the crate part isn’t working too well. I have seen videos on that so will try to get him trained on that more.

But the biting is sooooo much better now and even though he doesn’t like sleeping in the crate during the morning we give him space in the kitchen where he can have a nap and that works for now for him and us.

Also take him out for walks more and play in garden more when we know he is just needing to let off energy. I did wonder if the biting is what was referred to as zombie times in other threads? 

Thx again everyone!


----------

